# My Lily Has a Stuffy Nose



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The last few days, my Lily seems to have a stuffy nose. She feels absolutely fine, sassy, and good appetite. I have been giving her Benadryl, and this clears her up just fine. Does this sound like an allergy or maybe something else? I'm not worried, just puzzled as to why..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just keep your eye on her for other symptoms. She may have a slight cold. Dogs can also get flu & upper respiratory infections. 
Did she get chilled or maybe eat some dairy? Some dogs have issues w/dairy. Just brain-storming here April.
Sweet kisses to little Lily & Rose!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like allergies to me. Hope she's feeling better very soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Just keep your eye on her for other symptoms. She may have a slight cold. Dogs can also get flu & upper respiratory infections.
> Did she get chilled or maybe eat some dairy? Some dogs have issues w/dairy. Just brain-storming here April.
> Sweet kisses to little Lily & Rose!


I don't give them dairy, and I don't think she has gotten chilled. They almost never come in contact with other dogs, they stay inside most of the time and I do my own grooming. Last week, I did take Lily to my vet for a nail trim. My son usually helps me with this, but he couldn't do it this time. I hope she didn't pick something up there. I didn't know dogs could get colds. I am keeping an extra eye on her.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sounds like allergies to me. Hope she's feeling better very soon.


That is what I thought but don't dogs get itchy skin with allergies? She is not scratching or chewing at herself.The stuffiness is worse first thing in the morning.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It does sound like a cold. My vet told me they can get colds just like humans. I think if she had allergies she would be itchy. I just recently found out my Vanilla has allergies to scented products and even hypo-allergenic. shampoos. She was on the antibiotic Percoset for 1 week and it helped in a huge way. 
You mention the Benadryl helped a bit but I would caution on that because it can have a rebound effect. It can have a rebound effect on humans too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> . She was on the antibiotic Percoset for 1 week and it helped in a huge way.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Think maybe you have wrong med listed? I think Percoset is a narcotic pain reliever consisting of acetaminophen and oxycodone.... not an antibiotic.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG You are so right!!! Percoset is the medication my mother is taking for her arthritis in her knee:blink::w00t::blink: !!!
What I meant to say was: Vanilla was on the antibiotic called Vanectyl-P which contains "Prednisolone ." It stopped her itching and allergy symptoms in less than 24 hours.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lily still has a stuffy nose but feels great. I do know the stuffy nose bothers her and if I don't give Benadryl, what can I give her for her congestion?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my maltese Artic monkey also gets a stuffy nose ,he has a reaction if i use febreze .
Just a thought ..do you you Febreze? if so try not using it for a couple of days .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy reacts to Febreeze too. I would try to eliminate things that might be an irritant.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- there's a tread about Tyler (snowbody) when he had allergies recently. Sue gave hhim Zyrtec (her Vet recommended it). Can't remember the dosage but it's in her thread (about 6 weeks ago in this same section).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my maltese Artic monkey also gets a stuffy nose ,he has a reaction if i use febreze .
Just a thought ..do you use Febreze? if so try not using it for a couple of days .

sorry note to self ''read post before posting :blush:''


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

get better soon sweet Lily!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I do use Febreeze! I will stop using it for a few days and see if that helps. I don't think it is anything serious. She just got a case of the "zoomies" and then happily chased her sister Rose and pulled her tail.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard terrible things about Fabreeze---also w/humans & respiratory issues. For that reason alone I do not use it. 
So happy she is doing better! Stay well little lady.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April, I don't use any Febreze or anything else that has any kind of fragrance to it. I use All Free as detergent - no scented candles, air fresheners, and don't wear perfumes. We're all allergic in our house. :smilie_tischkante: Tyler did, in fact, have a lot of reverse sneezing recently and the vet felt it was post-nasal drip. She did put him on Zyrtec -- the minimal human amount pill and then I halved that pill (i'm not home so can't check the box) and he took it once a day for about 10 days and then was fine.


----------

